# Meet Rusty!



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Exciting! Following along.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hope he works out for you!


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Ooooh, AA!!!

Rusty  Call 'im a "Leopard" Appaloosa? He's a handsome dude. 6yo is good; he will get a little heavier, but probably not much taller.
And he sounds like he may be The One. Get on him and ride him, ride him, ride him. The more time you spend together, the more you become attuned to one another. I know you know this, but sometimes it helps to have it re-iterated. Good Job, and keep us posted. Send more fotos.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

He is more than striking, he is beautiful.
When he gets home...the next 30 days...rain, shine, snow, sleet you saddle up and ride if only for 10 minutes you ride.
That is bonding time needed done astride...it will make him so in tune to you and your "vibes" and ingrain him to you and you to him...a partnership will be fused.
*30 days...everyday ride!!*


Enjoy the journey...so hoping this is the match you need and search for for you!!
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks all! Pics of our ride last Monday. Two of these were posted in another thread, I hope it's ok to post them again for those who haven't seen them. And yes, the plan is to ride him a lot and in many situations! 



Luckily things are more manageable at work these days so I'll have a little more time. In fact I can work from home every day next week so I'll be setting my office up in the barn where I can keep an eye on things!


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Yep, The One; look at that grin :-D


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

'wow! I want! I got grabby hands right now!


He's really cute and I think he will be a wonderful partner. YOu can even consider doing the Chief Joseph Trail Ride, now that you have an Appaloosa!!!


what is F4? what does that mean?


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh my gosh, what a sweetheart!!

Sometimes age means very little, if they have a good brain in their heads. He sounds like (hopefully!!) a keeper!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

What a handsome boy! You look like a good match, big smile and on a very, very handsome horse. Looks like a real keeper, keep us posted on how it goes once he is home. :loveshower: Ride, ride and ride that boy so you can get to know each other. Happy trails.:cowboy:


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> 'wow! I want! I got grabby hands right now!
> 
> 
> He's really cute and I think he will be a wonderful partner. YOu can even consider doing the Chief Joseph Trail Ride, now that you have an Appaloosa!!!
> ...



It means he's a foundation appaloosa. This site explains it better than I could: Appaloosa Horse Club of Canada


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

He's adorable, I love him. You look so happy with him and I hope that he is everything that you wanted. 

Age doesn't mean everything, my 2 1/2 year old filly is already an old soul. She does some baby stuff but nothing exaggerated. By the time she is six, she'll probably act like she's been around forever.

It sounds like this guy is going to change everything for you. Congrats


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

He sounds perfect for you. I love when you said, "I did not want the ride to end. " It was such a joy to read about him, then to get to the end and see that picture - what a handsome fella! I really hope the trial goes well, I'm so happy for you 🙂


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

He does look like a handy sort - my favourite kind. How tall is he, Acadianartist?


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Awesome! Looking forward to seeing how this one turns out. I was so sad when Kodak turned out to be a lemon of sorts. Maybe she'll turn around someday (my lemon did but it didn't happen until she was about 12 or 13 and I'd had her since she was 5), but you definitely need a stress relieving horse you can enjoy in the present. And, he happens to be one of my dream horse colors.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats and hope he is everything he seems. You deserve easy after all you've been through with Kodak.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

What a cutie.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

How Exciting!! Rusty is adorable! He looks sane and sensible, and you look thrilled :happydance: 

He certainly is a very handsome Leopard Appaloosa, you are going to enjoy this one


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> He is more than striking, he is beautiful.
> When he gets home...the next 30 days...rain, shine, snow, sleet you saddle up and ride if only for 10 minutes you ride.
> That is bonding time needed done astride...it will make him so in tune to you and your "vibes" and ingrain him to you and you to him...a partnership will be fused.
> *30 days...everyday ride!!*
> ...



This, so much of this, especially with an Appy....don’t play, don’t do ground work, go ride him. They are smart and like to be doing things. He is very handsome, congrats.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Yay for Rusty! He'll kind of match Harley. Yay for you!!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks all for your kind comments. Again, I am not giving up on Kodak, I will still work with her, but I desperately want a horse I can go exploring the trails with! And I think this guy enjoys it as much as me  So yes, big, big grins! Even when we turned for home with the other horse in the lead, he saw another trail and wanted to go explore it rather than go back to his barn, lol. I think he's pretty awesome!

@*Chevaux* , we believe he is 14.2, though I didn't measure. Definitely Harley/Kodak height. So not a tall guy, which I like, but more stocky than my other horses which is nice too. I wouldn't hesitate to put a heavier rider on him, though I'll be his main rider. 

@*gottatrot* , yes, he does kind of match Harley! Just bigger spots  He even has the adorable pink nose. 

@*Gold*en ok, everyone seems to be saying I should ride him a lot! I can do that... so how quickly should I get on him? I was thinking of giving him at least a couple of days to get used to his environment. And I'm thinking ground work on top of the riding will be good for him to understand boundaries. He loves to lick things and is very bold, that plus his age means he could probably use some ground manners (although he didn't show ill manners at all, but I want to be proactive). I like a horse with good manners. I think we will be spending a lot of time together and I couldn't be happier about it!

Off to chat with the contractor who is here to finish a third stall!!!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Looks like you hit the lottery! Beautiful boy!


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

AA, Ride him.
Even if just in your front yard or barn isle; whatever, spend your time together being intimate with him, and as your ultimate goal is for him to be _your_ riding horse, _ride_ him. And don't let anyone else work with him. "Mine, mine, mine; keep yer dirty hands offa him!!!"
It _is_ a relationship. You don't want another girl kissin' on your new boyfriend do you? Well then. Once you are well established and secure as a bonded pair, you might think about allowing someotherbody to take him out under your close scrutiny, but not at first. Seriously. If your hubby is getting jealous, you're on the right track ;-)
As far as ground work, it really is mostly a precursor to riding. Apparently he rides out just fine. Does he lead OK, and back if you ask? Then you're done with the groundwork, and it's kind of demeaning to send your proud boy back to Kindergarten. My groundwork goes something like "George, move yer butt; I'm coming thru with this cart . . ." or "Oily, stand still so I can put your blanket on." or "Pick up this foot." or "Back up so I can open the gate.". And that generally at liberty; when they have a halter and lead on, they are "On the Clock". They know it, I know it, and I never anticipate any thing else. Like your students, expect the best, and they will usually deliver. I haven't used the Round Pen in years.
Just my philosophy, and I'm sure others will offer diverging thoughts, but there you have it, anyway.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I think he is wonderful! And I hope he has a calming influence on Kodak. Can't wait to see more riding pics. As for riding - give him a couple of days and then go!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Hahaha... I hear you Steve, but for me, ground work is a lot more than leading and asking a horse to move over. I am currently doing obstacle courses with Kodak and she loves every minute. I do think it can be a very fun, bonding activity that only reinforces our bond when riding. But yeah, I think I'll be hopping on him pretty quick just to putter around the yard and show him the trails on our property! 

Thanks @carshon... a couple of days it is.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He is handsome, I hope everything works out for you & goes smoothly. Great pictures too, you look good together!


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

He looks wonderful! 

My Salty is similar to your Kodak. He is a harder ride, but a good horse. I am grateful that I have Cedar as well. Sometimes I need an easier ride that is more predictable and trustworthy, especially in situations where I'm anxious. I love them both, they have their own quirks and strengths. 

Having two keeps me riding more, because I try to get them two rides a week, at least. 

I think he will be great. My advice is to challenge him a little while you have him on trial, to see if he has any holes that you can't deal with.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> Hahaha... I hear you Steve, but for me, ground work is a lot more than leading and asking a horse to move over. I am currently doing obstacle courses with Kodak and she loves every minute. I do think it can be a very fun, bonding activity that only reinforces our bond when riding. But yeah, I think I'll be hopping on him pretty quick just to putter around the yard and show him the trails on our property!
> 
> Thanks @carshon... a couple of days it is.


I agree with Steve, and will leave you with a thought...the old adage "*Start as you mean to go on*" really seems to apply to horses. Thus I get on them the minute the first day they arrive. I want them to understand that they are here for riding. Sort of like going to a show; do you let them settle in for a few days? Nope. 


Again, if you want a "ground work horse" then certainly do a lot of ground work. But if you want a riding horse, then ride. Some of what you describe as bad manners, sounds to me more like "friendly gelding" behaviors, something I actually like. 


Start as you mean to go on...take the new horse and Harley out on a short ride together, it will help them bond. 


IMO too much time with groundwork is counter-productive. If you are teaching them something new, yes teaching on the ground is fine. Otherwise just ride...


Oh and if for some reason you decide not to keep him...can you send him my way :Angel:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

How soon should you get on? Day one, if he arrives at a respectable time, certainly by day 2 you want to be on him. You don’t take a Harley to a show a couple of days early to ‘let him settle’ do you?

First day my Appy came home I wasn’t going to ride, because the neighbor had been making small bales of roadside hay, and I thought Appy might be worried about them....then it dawned on me he didn’t know our road wasn’t like that all the time, so if I ignored them, so would he, and I was right.

You just need to bottle that wonderful feeling he gave you, and expect that each ride, firmly believe that he will always be that great, and he will be.


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

I agree with the above. Get on and go. When we trailer to a new arena or trail, I unload, saddle up and expect my horses, even Wild Card Salty, to ride out without issue. If they can't do that, they're not much use, honestly.

Someone had groundworked Old Salt to death before I got him, probably because he's got a few bucks in him on occasion. He leads perfectly at liberty, round pens like a dream. He still bucks on occasion. He can be trailered to clinics or trails without any issue.

Our relationship has improved greatly with riding. He needs a calm, quiet rider to keep him focused and thinking. The more I ride him, the more I know and the better I do. 

If you're going to ride him, just get on. If he has holes when you're riding, and you feel he needs extensive groundwork to be safe, he might be one to pass on. You already have one of those and don't need two.


----------



## Willrider (Oct 25, 2018)

He’s pretty cute! He looks like a good match for you!


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

What a cutie! Have so much fun with him! Age is just a number, Stitch is 6 and she's the second best behaved horse we own, far surpassing several who much older than her. Ride, ride ride!


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

I forgot until just now. When I was young the riding stable I went to on occasion had just gotten in a new appaloosa from the auction. He was only five years old, but he trucked little know-nothing ten year old me around like he was old faithful who had been carrying riders for 20 years. Great horse, really great horse. I fell in love with that horse ... well, I loved all horses, but I really did love and like to ride him. He was the horse I switched to after a different horse bolted off with me, and he really built my confidence and made me feel safe.

Gah, I'm dreaming about my second horse since my Shan will become my daughter's horse in a few years. I had pretty much convinced myself that I want a thoroughbred, but then I hear about halflingers and appaloosas and I'm continually wavering. Oh well, the right one will come along when it's time, right?


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

horseluvr2524 said:


> I forgot until just now. When I was young the riding stable I went to on occasion had just gotten in a new appaloosa from the auction. He was only five years old, but he trucked little know-nothing ten year old me around like he was old faithful who had been carrying riders for 20 years. Great horse, really great horse. I fell in love with that horse ... well, I loved all horses, but I really did love and like to ride him. He was the horse I switched to after a different horse bolted off with me, and he really built my confidence and made me feel safe.
> 
> Gah, I'm dreaming about my second horse since my Shan will become my daughter's horse in a few years. I had pretty much convinced myself that I want a thoroughbred, but then I hear about halflingers and appaloosas and I'm continually wavering. Oh well, the right one will come along when it's time, right?


Well, currently, I am seeing a lot of horses for sale and I'm not even looking! But the word got out that I might consider a third horse, and now everyone has a horse they want to sell or give me! But this one was a no-brainer. He wasn't actually for sale, but the owner has several other animals, is very young, and in the process of buying a farm, so financially, it makes sense to her. She knows me well too, so knows Rusty will be well cared-for, and that she can see him as often as she likes. We both just decided that if he and I click, it made sense. She also has her eyes on a young appy that she'd like to train, and has her own personal horse as well. So I have nothing to lose by trying him, and everyone wins if it works. As I told my husband, I'd be stupid not to do this right!?! :grin:


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Ok, good points on the ground work vs riding everyone! Fair enough... he can experience new things with me on his back I guess! Right now, he likes to explore, and I'm pretty comfortable just hopping on his back and meandering around the yard, so that's what I'll do. He's the type of horse that starts out pretty lively, then settles into a ride so I'm thinking that ideally, a few longer rides are in order. 

Thanks for the input! The forecast is for heavy rain Saturday so I won't ride him the first day. But I'll shoot for Sunday if all goes well and try to ride him every day next week.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Super exciting! Congrats. I hope it all works out. 

A quiet calm demeaner is not something you can train, so it sounds like "he has it".


Waa-hoo! :cowboy:


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Six is the perfect age. He looks like a sweet soul. Enjoy him!


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

OMG that pink nose. You gotta keep posting pictures! You two suit very nicely... what a find. Did I miss howabouts you came across him?!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Kalraii said:


> OMG that pink nose. You gotta keep posting pictures! You two suit very nicely... what a find. Did I miss howabouts you came across him?!


Well, it's not really a complicated story. He is my trimmer's apprentice's horse. Not her main horse, but a horse she was given as thanks for helping out a lady who got in over her head breeding appys. She did all the training on the horse herself. She wasn't trying to sell him, and I wasn't actively looking to buy either. But we got to talking, and, well, I asked if she'd ever sell him. She said she wouldn't normally, but would consider selling him to me if we clicked. So I did one ride in a pasture and round pen, my daughter rode him as well. I liked him, and asked to do a second ride. We did a two-hour trail on Monday. His owner, who has become a friend of mine over the last couple of years, thought we were a perfect match, so when I asked if we could do a trial, she said yes. Honestly, he's the kind of horse that doesn't come along often because people usually don't want to sell them. Therefore he's the kind of horse you don't turn down if you have a chance at him. I still want to do a trial to be 100% sure, and the owner is completely on board, in fact. So yeah, I'd be crazy not to right?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

That is a nice horse!


----------



## Dwarf (Jun 26, 2014)

Oh wow he is just the cutest! Congratulations and I hope he works out wonderfully for you!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Horses people really didn't plan to sell tend to be good ones.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

SilverMaple said:


> Horses people really didn't plan to sell tend to be good ones.


Yep. I cringe to think of what this horse could have brought in on the open market. But the owner did not want to do that, because she wants to know that he will be in good hands. I'm incredibly flattered and grateful that she trusts me with him.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Rusty is here! We are having a strong wind event that has knocked out power so he must be wondering what planet he's on! He met Harley and Kodak over a fence, and I put them in the large open double stall for the night and left Rusty outside with lots of hay under the overhang. He has always lived outside so I figured he should be out tonight. They can get to know each other over the dutch doors. Things are going well so far! more pics tomorrow!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

All three horses are now turned out together in a big pasture. I kept them apart Saturday and Saturday-Sunday night as per the post above. Sunday morning, I turned Harley and Rusty out together and stalled Kodak with lots of hay. The boys spent about an hour chasing each other, basically a lot of chest puffing and high tailing. Harley did take a chunk of hair off Rusty's withers (no blood though, just hair), but after the first hour, they just started grazing near each other, and it was over. Later in the afternoon, after they'd been out for several hours, I brought Harley in for some quiet time (the old guy had expended a lot of energy!) and put him in the back stall with a haynet. I think he was pretty happy to be in there for a rest. 

So then it was Kodak's turn to meet Rusty. I turned her out with Rusty already out. She walked right by him, lol. Just totally ignored him and went out to graze. He looked so confused! But then he walked out and started grazing near her. That's it. Over like that. Last night, I kept Harley and Kodak in the big stall together, and left Rusty outside like I did the first night. 

This morning was the big test. I let them all out together. First I put out about 7 piles of hay in the pasture (there isn't much grass), I lured Rusty out into a big, open area, then let out Harley and Kodak. Again, they didn't react much. They just walked out and started eating together. Harley chased Rusty off a pile of hay a couple of times, but Rusty is being very respectful, and moving away with just a pinning of Harley's ears. 

They are out together and being quiet now. Rusty seems to like being near Kodak. She may take on a mom role with him, but for now, she just mostly ignores him. Harley is clearly taking on the role of leader, at least for now. Today, I will do some work with Rusty, and may get on to ride him if all goes well!

Pics of the boys having their running contests, which then evolved into a who can get muddiest contest, and all three together!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

And stretching their legs in the big pasture this morning. I actually feel like Kodak -- against all my expectations -- is having a quieting influence on the two boys. She's so mellow, and refuses to choose sides, so they just stay on either side of her and there is peace. Herd dynamics are so fascinating.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Love all the photos. That's about how my introduction of a 3rd horse to my 2 went earlier this summer. They met over the fence for a day, and I put them out together the next day. They ran several laps, and then just sort of settled in.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

egrogan said:


> Love all the photos. That's about how my introduction of a 3rd horse to my 2 went earlier this summer. They met over the fence for a day, and I put them out together the next day. They ran several laps, and then just sort of settled in.


I know I could have stretched it out over several days, but Rusty's owner helped me decide how to introduce them, and since she knows him well, I followed her advice. He's used to living in a herd and doesn't like to be alone. And honestly, Harley was getting more upset about seeing Rusty outside while he was in a stall so I figured I'd just let them out in a big enough area that they can get away from each other. I also know Harley is not aggressive, he just needs to put everyone in their place and assert his place at the top. Rusty's young, and curious, but not at all dominant, so I felt like it would work. He now keeps a respectful distance from Harley. The other thing that factored in is that snow will come soon, and they will be in closer and closer quarters to each other as winter sets in so it's best to let them get it out of their system now.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh, I was agreeing with you. Mine had less than 24 hours across the fence before they were all out together. 



Hope you have a good ride today!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

They look happy


----------



## Izzy18 (Mar 15, 2013)

He is absolutely beautiful! I truly hope it works out for you both!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol I like the getting muddy contest. Your herd is colorful and gorgeous!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Your herd is really cute


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks all! It feels right to have these three right now. I am now comfortable enough to just walk right out among them. Feeding time is something they will have to adjust to, with the new stall layout and three instead of two horses! So there is an order, and each horse gets his spot, but I have no trouble walking out with three buckets and pushing away each horse so they learn to take their turn. It took me forever to get comfortable doing that with Harley and Kodak! Maybe I'm just getting the hang of this too. 

Also, I rode him tonight!!! So he's a bit hard to bridle, and fidgets when I try to tack him up. He needs to learn patience. Right now, he has the patience of a human two year old, lol. But there's no meanness, just wanting to do stuff, go see the other horses, etc. You just have to be firm, but patient with him. He ties solid no problem though, and once he's tacked up, he's awesome to ride. So happy to move forward. I kept it short, partly because my saddles really don't fit him (I measured him as best I can and will see what I can get my hands on until I can get him properly fitted), but also because it was late and dark. We were under the lights of my paddock and I had no idea how he would respond to that. Plus, there are a lot of big trucks driving on our road next to the paddock. But you know what? Nothing bothered him at all. He trotted on cue, halted on cue, had a lively step, but good steering. A really fun horse to ride! I look forward to taking him out on a trail very soon! I'm happy for a successful first ride!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

WooHoo! What fun to get a new horse  

Sounds like all three have settled in quite easily and the geldings are practicing "protect the mare" :rofl: 

You got a ride in too!!! Hope you have many more rides on this cute boy!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Look at that sweetheart. Such a flashy little dude. Congrats on your new riding partner. Looking forwards to seeing all the great things you're going to do with him.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Well today it was pouring, and I mean pouring rain. In fact, we've been getting drenched since Saturday, and high winds to top it off. A lot of people lost power on Saturday and just got it back today (we lent out our generator to some friends of ours since we didn't lose power). So not the best weather for riding especially given that the horses are soaked. But I want to keep doing stuff with Rusty so I headed out to the barn, and the herd was in the back pasture. I rang my cowbell to bring them in, and who's the first face I see, Rusty! The one horse who shouldn't have a clue what the cow bell is for came running first, lol. I decided to get a rope halter and lead rope on him and take him for an in-hand walk. 

We walked the loop trail around the property which was just a mud pile, but he had no trouble with it. He's by far the most sure-footed horse of my gang! Harley and Kodak hate going through this one spot when it's wet, but he just stomps through. He would sometimes get excited and forget that humans can't quite walk as fast as him, so I would just go "Ah, ah" in a deep voice, and he would immediately stop and wait for me. I didn't need to tug on the lead rope at all. We went all around the trail, then to the house where I led him all the way around. The rain barrel had been blown across the lawn and he stopped to stare at it, then walked over and smelled it. The tarp had half blown off the wood pile, so we went and looked at that too. We walked along the road and he was interested in looking at the houses. We even got the mail out of the mailbox, I clanked the metal door and everything - no reaction. I think I'm in love. 

Tomorrow this weather is supposed to break, so I'm hoping to do a quick trail ride. It's dark so early now, and I have meetings during the day (stupid work), so there won't be a lot of time. Also, I picked up a Wide Hastilow saddle to try on him since none of my saddles fit him right. My daughter rides in a Hastilow and loves it, so I figured I'd try one since there was a used one available. An older model, but the price is right, and I don't even know if I'm keeping this horse yet, so I'm not willing to invest a ton just yet. Eventually, I'd like an endurance type saddle, but the Hastilow will be handy for lessons. 

Oh, and tonight, all three of them are snuggled up in the double wide stall. The doors are open, so if it gets to be too much, there is an escape route, but they seem to have come to a peaceful understanding. There isn't even any chasing anymore, just the odd ear pinning. So really, things could not be going better I think!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Sounds like it's going great Acadian, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I love Happy posts!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

We're getting hammered by snow today, so I'm taking it easy and doing some barn chores, but I couldn't resist taking these shots. Rusty is such an expressive horse! Tomorrow, hopefully some riding in the snow!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Aside from how handsome he is, Rusty looks like a happy-go-lucky fella

I'm curious how someone who is colored like he is got the name "Rusty", lollol


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

walkinthewalk said:


> I'm curious how someone who is colored like he is got the name "Rusty", lollol



YES, this!! :grin:


So glad he seems to be settling in so nicely.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

walkinthewalk said:


> Aside from how handsome he is, Rusty looks like a happy-go-lucky fella
> 
> I'm curious how someone who is colored like he is got the name "Rusty", lollol


Haha, he really is. Well, he was born more on the light chestnut side, and some of his spots are chestnut (some are also black) so I'm guessing that's why.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Acadianartist said:


> Haha, he really is. Well, he was born more on the light chestnut side, and some of his spots are chestnut (some are also black) so I'm guessing that's why.


Fair enough but I still have to think hard to wrap my head around your Rusty's name when this is the Rusty that's been in my pasture for 22 years, lollol


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I realize I didn't update this thread much since he got here. I've been spending lots of time in the barn! It will be two weeks tomorrow since we brought him home, and so far, I've ridden him on the trails around my property a couple of times (I'd happily have gone further, but it's hunting season), hand-walked him all around the house and the road to see how he would react, ridden him in the paddock w/t/c (he has really smooth gaits!) a few times, my daughter also rode him bareback, and we even let a friend of hers (another very experienced rider with her own horse) get on him bareback, and he has been great for all of it! When I took him on a trail ride for the first time, Kodak absolutely lost her mind (she was in heat, and stuck to him like glue for the first few days), and was running up and down the fence line, calling to him. Rusty didn't really react, never called back or tried to run to her, so I was pleased. He will dive into any bush/deer trail/water happily. His steering his good, he'll go wherever I point him. He is sure-footed and confident. If we see animals out on the trail, he wants to make friends with them, lol. Seriously, he loves cats and dogs. Ignores squirrels and other wildlife. We've yet to meet a deer or moose. 

He's young, that's true. About 6 and a half. I'm almost afraid to ask my friend the seller how many rides he has on him exactly. I'm guessing not that many. I'm only afraid to ask because I fear it might intimidate me to think that I'm riding such a green horse. But when I'm on him, I don't feel it at all. I feel he is confident, and happy to ride out. If something is unusual or scary, he might stop and look at it, but then we walk by it. If it really scares him, he might want to sniff it. Maybe lick it, lol. He has lots of energy! Happily trots along trails, but doesn't rush back to the barn. Same pace going out as coming back. He does like to trot! But you feel like he wants to be out WITH you, not rush home, or even run away with you. He's a sociable horse, so he seems to like the company of a human as much as the company of another horse. He's also the type of horse that settles into a ride after 10-15 minutes and is content to walk at a good clip. Great endurance. Does ok in a ring, and has been taught to collect, but I think he'd rather be on trails. Still, I think it might be worth putting a bit more training on him in the ring. He may someday be my daughter's jumper since he is extremely agile and has jumped a bit already. 

His faults: he's not fond of being saddled. My friend rode him bareback a lot, so he's not a fan of the saddle or the girth. Once I get it on him though, he's fine. It's not a huge deal, I just tie him and plop it on, but he does move away from it. When I tighten the girth, a hind leg comes up under the belly. He's never tried to kick me, but he doesn't like the sensation of the girth. We've started working on this issue during groundwork. I will put stuff on his back and take it off, walk around with it, swish it back and forth over his back, etc. He's not crazy about being bridled because of the aural plaques in his ears, but I can do it fine by undoing one side buckle so I can put it over his head instead of tucking his ears in. The ear thing is something we're going to have to tackle as well, but undoing the bridle is a good solution which I may keep anyway, because I'm short and he tends to carry his head high, so it's just easier for me. I can touch his ears, even get my fingers inside them. He loves ear rubs. But his first instinct when you reach for the top of his head is to move away. Some clicker training should help with that, and he is extremely responsive to clicker training, especially when it involves treats! I haven't yet put him on the cross-ties. He's never been in cross-ties so I don't dare. He does, however tie pretty well. He might pull back a bit, but he doesn't keep pulling until something breaks. In other words, he's testing to see if he's tied rather than panicking to get away. But he needs to learn more patience. Standing still for brushing is not his strong point. Neither is having his front legs picked up (oddly, back legs are fine). My trimmer, who knew him from before since the seller is a common friend, put him in his place pretty quickly when he wouldn't give up his hooves, and he responded by being more compliant, so unlike Kodak, he needs a more firm approach. This tells me he is not a nervous horse, has never been traumatized, but needs some boundaries. I also started working on him giving up his feet through clicker training. And what do you know, he'll lift up his hoof immediately if he thinks he'll get a treat for it! He's also pretty clever.

In the pasture/paddock, he's the first one to come to see me for attention. He always wants to see what I'm doing. I can walk up to him anytime and put a halter on him. He leads perfectly (I know this is something the seller worked on). No bite, kick, or buck on him at all. He respects his place in the horse hierarchy, but that doesn't mean he won't keep bugging the other two like the toddler he is. I am now comfortable entering the big double stall with all three horses happily munching from their haynets. If one starts to show aggression towards another, a sharp word from me puts them all in their place. Things are becoming orderly, and new feeding routines are being accepted. Rusty and Harley have progressed to little love nips in the face and neck. No noise, not even any hair pulled, just play between geldings. Kodak goes from loving him to chasing him away. Mares... but I do love her. She has a quiet, distant attitude about it all, looks at me knowingly as we share quiet scratches away from the silly boys. I want to start taking her out on trails again with Rusty in the lead eventually. 

I have not ridden him every day, but I've ridden him a fair bit. Enough to know I like him a lot, and can visualize us doing things I would never do with Kodak, or even Harley. Still, the seller is not in a hurry so I will take my time and continue to put him through his paces to see what other issues may come up and make sure I can deal with such a young horse. I also fear I will ruin him somehow, or teach him bad habits. So I want to get past the honeymoon stage to make sure I can deal with him, and that I'm not going to make him worse. 

Sorry for writing a novel. I felt an update was overdue!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Years ago, when my beloved Duke was still young, I came to Tennessee to visit his very famous birthplace and chat with his breeder. Duke's breeder remembered him as foal.

The breeder said, "---every once in awhile a horse comes along just being born knowing right from wrong and will most generally always choose to do the right thing". He said it was horse sense times two.

I say this because that is in all likelihood who Rusty is. He may be green but he was born knowing right from wrong and will always choose to do the right thing

If you ever decide three horses are too many (you KNOW you're keeping Rusty), I'll be more than ecstatic to retire Harley down here. I lovelovelove my Tennessee Walkers but Arabs have always owned the horse part of my soul -- RIP Streeter.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

walkinthewalk said:


> Years ago, when my beloved Duke was still young, I came to Tennessee to visit his very famous birthplace and chat with his breeder. Duke's breeder remembered him as foal.
> 
> The breeder said, "---every once in awhile a horse comes along just being born knowing right from wrong and will most generally always choose to do the right thing". He said it was horse sense times two.
> 
> ...


I certainly do have a good feeling about Rusty! As for Harley, well, what a sweet offer! Honestly, he's a gem. I can't believe how lucky we got, buying our first horse. Yes, Arabians are so special. They'll always have a special place in my heart too. And well, Harley has stolen all of our hearts forever, and is my daughter's bff. How lucky is she to have a horse like him as her first horse ever! He really is one in a million. When I offered to buy her a jumper, maybe a younger horse, a taller, more athletic horse that could replace Harley, she said no way. She'd rather stop jumping, even stop showing altogether than give trade her Harley for another horse. 

Each of my horses now has a special place in my heart. But I promised Harley I'd keep him here until the day he needs to be laid to rest. He deserves a golden retirement, and I have every intention of giving it to him. That said, if ever our harsh winters get the better of him, well, it's good to have options!


----------



## Izzy18 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so happy that it seems like you and Rusty are doing very well together. I hope that it continues to go fantastically for you both. Rusty is also just so beautiful.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

So today we rode Rusty and Harley in the paddock. I would have much preferred riding the trails, but alas, it's the last day of hunting season here and the hunters are everywhere. Maybe tomorrow... 

First off, Rusty tried to move away from the saddle pads and saddle again, but I had him tied (with a quick-release knot of course). He pulled back, HARD! It scared me because it felt like he wasn't going to stop. But then he just stopped. I didn't even have time to pull the quick-release. Nothing broke. My interpretation is that he was testing, and once he figured out he was tied solid, he stopped testing. But I'm hoping this doesn't escalate. 

We stuck to the paddock, and did some drills. Kodak wanted to be part of the fun, and was following us around, stopping in front of Harley (facing him) until we put her in a stall. The three-horse system still needs some adjusting. 

I really struggled getting Rusty to trot. He's so different in the paddock compared to out on trails. On trails, you have to hold him back. Not in a bad way, just because he wants to go. Not out of control or anything. But man, trotting all the way around was hard. I had to keep kicking him. I will need a crop next time. Then we switched horses and my daughter rode Rusty. Also, WOW Harley is a dream to ride. I rarely get the chance, but it's like riding in a luxury car. Anyway, my daughter did better than me on Rusty. I gave her a crop, which helped. He was collecting, and lowering his head nicely (to be fair, he was doing that with me too, but she did it better). She got him trotting pretty well, and did some cantering too. He was initially annoyed at the crop (he pinned his ears a couple of times), but then he gave in, and she was able to canter him without a crop. I've only cantered him a couple of times for 2-3 strides, but she was able to do more than that. In the end, his transitions were reasonably smooth, and she didn't have to go all batpoop to get him to go. 

My take on it is he needs more training, obviously, but is this something we can deal with? I'd be willing to put some money towards training him a little more. However, I'd want to be involved so I can learn too. I think this is doable. On the other hand, I could buy a horse that already has all the training. BUT, no one else is going to tell me I can keep him on trial for a couple of months, and return him at any time, even if we change our minds years down the road. Also, those horses are way more money. Either that, or they're older. This is a unique opportunity to take a young horse with a good mind and put some training on him so we know what we have down the road. 

So would you start getting a trainer involved now? Do you think I'm biting off more than I can chew? Is it a bad idea for a rider like myself with little formal training to have a horse with little formal training? We're ok on trails, I just struggle to keep him trotting in the paddock. It's like he doesn't see the point. Which I kinda get, but sometimes it will be the only place we can ride, like when there's 4 feet of snow on the ground.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

^ Appaloosas are smart and most will test you. Be confident and stop second-guessing yourself  You're doing fine. If he continues to be antsy about saddling, I would re-evaluate your saddle's fit. In the meantime, try saddling him and then feeding him. Help him associate the saddle, and later, the girth, with something he enjoys. This works like a charm for food-motivated horses. I'll catch them, toss a handful of grain in the pan and brush, toss another handful in and set the saddle on, then dump in the scoop. After doing that a few days, cinch it up before dumping in the grain. 

Of course, if you want to get a trainer involved, that's fine, but if he goes well for your daughter, perhaps have her ride him periodically and gauge progress there. It sounds a lot like he just needs miles, which is not a bad thing. I don't think his age is bad at all, and if you like him, who cares if he's had 20 rides or 200? Just enjoy him. If you continually dwell on what could go wrong, your mental images project to him and will make him nervous. Really visualize a calm, happy, joyful ride and that's likely what you'll get. Personally, unless you are able to ride consistently all winter, I would wait to involve a trainer until spring-- that way, when he gets back from the trainer, you can ride a lot more frequently and continue to make progress.

A lot of people get hung up on a green horse and make excuses for them. No, just ride them. Don't ask things they physically aren't ready for (piaffe on an out-of-shape horse, or flying changes when the horse isn't solid on his leads, etc.) but if you dwell on 'this horse is green, he might not do this' then he likely won't. The best mare I ever had was purchased with about 10 rides on her, and the first ride after I bought her was to jingle 100 ranch horses off the mountain in the cold, pre-dawn dark because nobody else had kept a horse in... so yeah. A lot of people would have said that was too much to ask, but there wasn't much choice. I got on, jogged her across the pasture and up the mountain, rode her like a broke horse, and she did great. She got a little excited galloping back behind 100 horses, but that's to be expected and alot of broke horses would have done worse and she wasn't bad, just took a little bend to get her back thinking on me. Found out later nobody had ever loped or galloped her under saddle, so doing it in the dark on a frosty morning behind a bunch of galloping horses and having her not blow the cork showed me she was capable of about anything, and I jingled horses on her every morning after that and she was my go-to mount for difficult trails, bad weather, or when ponying a green pack string. That mare was more dependable and quiet with only a few rides than some horses are when they are 20. A good temperament will go a long way. Just enjoy your horse. 

Just my .02.

*I'll add that if you decide three is too much and don't want Rusty, he can come grace my pasture anytime


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks @SilverMaple! Yes, I do get a little anxious about how things might go, but not like I did with Kodak. The whole pulling back thing did scare me, but only because of past bad experiences with Kodak. When I'm on Rusty, I don't feel any fear. It reminded me of riding lesson horses that need a crop, you know, the ones that would just rather walk. It surprised me a little because most of the riding I've done on Rusty so far were outside the paddock, and he would happily trot there! 

So I appreciate your reassuring words. That's sort of what I was thinking too -- better to have a youngster with a solid mind who needs miles, than a horse that has issues like Kodak, at least some of which were caused by bad training. With Rusty, I have the chance to do things right from the start. I will just keep at it. You may be right about the trainer not getting involved until spring. We do ride all winter, but a lot less. It would be easier to commit to working with him daily in the summer when I am less busy at work, and the weather is better.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Hmm. Everything is going so well, yet you are hesitant and questioning yourself and Rusty...could you be looking for issues where none really exist? 

IMO a 6 yr old is not a young horse; that is a nearly perfect age! I actually prefer 3 yr olds because one can do most anything with them, and they usually are a mostly clean slate! So a six year old sounds, well, mature! 

Perspective is a funny thing. IMO you are hunting hard for problems. 


Would not bother with a trainer at this point, just have your DD help you. Seems she knows exactly what to do. 


Ride this horse just as if everything was ok, because it is :Angel: 

IMO even Harley and Kodak are telling you Rusty is a good one


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks @AnitaAnne. Yes, I am second-guessing myself and I shouldn't. I just got burned so bad with Kodak that I worry Rusty will be too much. Yet after the fact, when I think of my ride, it was fine. No big issues. 

So yes, I will just ride him and enjoy him. My daughter did very well with him indeed, and she enjoyed it. This is a great growing opportunity for her, since she is going from a perfectly trained horse (Harley) to one that needs training, and she seems quite able to do it. A great way to add to her skills. 

I'll stop over-analyzing now


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Acadianartist said:


> I'll stop over-analyzing now


Yes

:iagree::riding:

I have always subscribed to the philosophy "if it has a heart and pumps blood, it's unpredictable".

Even the most perfect of horses can make a mistake and it's no big deal:cowboy:


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I am so happy for you. It makes me very excited for when I get horse no2 reading all this ^.^ Hopefully this will help Kodak as well in her riding therapy as I'll call it hehe. He sounds wonderful and sensible, literally the perfect horse you deserve! As for training I think the idea of having your daughter ride him regularly is probably enough to keep him ticking over while you enjoy him. That's probably gonna be worth more and less expensive unless ofc you are planning on having him compete soon? Otherwise I look forward to a happy 2019 where we can swap trail pictures!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Kalraii said:


> I am so happy for you. It makes me very excited for when I get horse no2 reading all this ^.^ Hopefully this will help Kodak as well in her riding therapy as I'll call it hehe. He sounds wonderful and sensible, literally the perfect horse you deserve! As for training I think the idea of having your daughter ride him regularly is probably enough to keep him ticking over while you enjoy him. That's probably gonna be worth more and less expensive unless ofc you are planning on having him compete soon? Otherwise I look forward to a happy 2019 where we can swap trail pictures!


Thanks! Yes, it's so nice to be able to head out on a trail ride and not worry! Especially because this guy truly loves trails. 

As for competing, it would be for a few years probably. I'm just thinking that someday, when Harley can't or shouldn't jump anymore, he might be fun to jump, but we'll see. He does frame up quite nicely. He has a thick build, but he looks good all collected. I'll try to get a photo one of these days.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi AA!

As SilverMaple sez, really check for saddle fit/comfort. Maybe try a different girth, and/or try with less tension; even George_the_Barrel goes with a 4-finger loose cinch. As Rusty appears to have reasonably well-defined withers, if you are feeling the saddle moving around while riding, it is probably fit related, and a tighter cinch/girth isn't gonna fix it. Try a different pad, too. I know everybody is getting tired of hearing me say this, but the Supracor pads really are superior; not only for their buffering effect, but also for enhancing saddle stability. The Parelli "Theraflex" pad is good in this respect, too. Shop eBay for a good deal on a used Supracor pad; you won't regret it. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Supracor-C...h=item3b222bf8a8:g:IH4AAOSwNqRb6LEQ:rk:1:pf:0 I'm assuming you are using an English saddle. Look at how the panels sit on his back at the rear of the saddle. If he has a flat back, and not much spine, the panels won't help to "locate" the back of the saddle, and it will feel loose. A Western-style saddle will generally do a better job of sitting still on this sort of Equine conformation.
As far as riding in the arena, maybe try putting some toys in there; some "bending poles" or barrels to ride around, and maybe some logs or tires to step over and thru. Something to make it more interesting. Maybe even fabricate a few obstacles to play on; a teeter-totter and some stairs perhaps? Play games; one I've seen involves a bunch of small flags in a bucket sitting on a barrel, with a similar bucket/barrel at the other end of the arena. The goal is to pick up one flag at a time and carry it to the other bucket. Winner is whoever moves all of the flags faster. Things like walking a cloverleaf pattern thru the poles, or backing a figure eight are fun and engaging, too.
You can buy a set of bending poles, but they are an easy DIY project with some PVC pipe and plywood for a base.
I know you guys are heading into a snowy season, but look at it as another trail challenge. Set Rusty up with some studded shoes, or some hoof-boots with studs, and go play in the snow. Just be careful that with that sno-camo coat he doesn't do a "Bev Doolittle" on you ;-)


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Me Again.
AA, this one might be a better choice; it's the Hunter version, and it's a little bit bigger:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Supracor-L...m=113366588790&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982
Also, now that I think about it, I just upgraded Oilys English pad to one of these. I still have his other one, and it is like the one I linked to in the above post, but w/o the fleece cover. I'd be happy to send it to you so you could try it out; send it back when you're done with it, or I'll sell it to you cheap if you want to keep it. Alas that shipping to CA is so expensive :-(
Steve


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Way back many years ago I worked at a therapy centre. We were going to a show, the horse I was meant to be in charge of went lame, so they substituted a 3 year old fell pony....now I did have some reservations, but trusted the barns judgement, and went with it...that 3 year old was awesome. Carried the disabled kids with calm kindness, he was a star. A couple of weeks later I got to lead him in a big parade through the city. Our group were the lead group, and this little guy was in the front, country horse in the city, never flinched at anything, traffic, crowds, marching band, never put a hoof wrong.

You truly need to stop overthinking and just ride the horse you have, he has proved to you over and again that he is a good one, just go with it. If you keep having doubts due to his age, you WILL end up with a horse with issues.....believe me I know how that works. 

Just one little thing.....he does not know how to collect! If he does he has had far more training than you think....collection is way along the trading scale. I’m guessing you mean he accepts contact, which is great, but it isn’t collection.


----------



## knightsmount (Mar 30, 2018)

I love this thread! Rusty seems like such a great horse, and I agree that age doesn't always make much difference in a horse's behavior. I've known four-year-olds that were the calmest, most solid horses I've ever ridden and would pack kids around for hours... and twenty-three-year-olds who were still capable of running a cross country course and want to go again.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

george the mule said:


> Me Again.
> AA, this one might be a better choice; it's the Hunter version, and it's a little bit bigger:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Supracor-L...m=113366588790&_trksid=p2047675.c100009.m1982
> Also, now that I think about it, I just upgraded Oilys English pad to one of these. I still have his other one, and it is like the one I linked to in the above post, but w/o the fleece cover. I'd be happy to send it to you so you could try it out; send it back when you're done with it, or I'll sell it to you cheap if you want to keep it. Alas that shipping to CA is so expensive :-(
> Steve


Thanks Steve! You're such a life-saver when it comes to saddle pads  

I don't think it's a saddle fit issue, he's just jittery. He's really hard to get a blanket on too. That said, I still don't have a saddle that fits him properly! As always, saddle fitting is a nightmare around here. A saddle fitter was supposed to come out next week, but never did. She's coming from Ontario, so it's a waiting game in the meantime. I've tried a couple of saddles I could get locally on consignment, but they keep sliding backwards, and don't fit him great. I picked up two others to try this week - a cheap Wintec with the exchangeable gullet (maybe just something to get us through for now, but I need the white gullet and can't seem to find one), and a Ricky and Lovatt dressage saddle on a hoop tree. I'm intrigued about the latter. It's well padded too, so would make a good trail saddle. We shall see... 

The pad you have is intriguing... I'll do some reading on it. And your offer is so kind! However, at the moment, Canada Post is on strike.  We're getting some mail delivery, but I hear anything coming from outside the country is really being held up. Hopefully it won't last. I'll let you know!

He has a hard to fit back (do any of them not have a hard to fit back?). He does have withers, but has a really curved back for such a young horse. Almost a sway. So the saddles all keep sliding backwards.

And thanks for all the fun exercises to do in the ring! Those are all great ideas. I think he'll like them too.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> Just one little thing.....he does not know how to collect! If he does he has had far more training than you think....collection is way along the trading scale. I’m guessing you mean he accepts contact, which is great, but it isn’t collection.


Not sure how you would know this without ever having seen him do it, but you're right, it's not full collection. He does, however, have the beginnings of collection. His previous owner/trainer is a dressage rider, so she's been working on it for a while. He not only accepts contact, he reaches down for the bit, curves his neck, and frames his front end up quite nicely. He still needs to bring in the back end because obviously he doesn't have the muscle mass for real collection, but the front looks really nice. I may even try my hand at some dressage work.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Acadianartist said:


> Not sure how you would know this without ever having seen him do it, but you're right, it's not full collection. He does, however, have the beginnings of collection. His previous owner/trainer is a dressage rider, so she's been working on it for a while. He not only accepts contact, he reaches down for the bit, curves his neck, and frames his front end up quite nicely. He still needs to bring in the back end because obviously he doesn't have the muscle mass for real collection, but the front looks really nice. I may even try my hand at some dressage work.


I noticed Rusty's top line is very weak. Especially for as young as he is.

Further to @GeorgetheMuke;'s comments, have you had a chance to read @loosie's thread on Kissing Spine?

It is very interesting, especially where a long life of mechanical collection (meaning not the horse's natural head set as dressage asks for) and also saddle fit issues

https://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/kissing-spines-very-treatable-disease-797723/


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

walkinthewalk said:


> I noticed Rusty's top line is very weak. Especially for as young as he is.
> 
> Further to GeorgetheMuke's comments, have you had a chance to read @*loosie* 's thread on Kissing Spine?
> 
> ...


Yes, I've been reading a lot about kissing spine lately given Kodak's back issues. Honestly, I just think Rusty's issues are due to youth and inexperience. He's fine when you're on him, in fact, he seems to love being ridden - as long as you take him out of the arena. He finds arena work boring, but then again, he has the attention span of a two-year-old. He just gets really jittery when you put anything on his back. I measured him so I can keep track of his weight, and he wasn't fond of having a tape wrapped around him either, though he tolerated it. Standing still is not his favorite thing to do unless of course he has food in front of him, but even then, he doesn't stay in one place long compared to my other horses. 

That said, since he's still on trial, I will have my chiro check for pressure points on his back and give me his thoughts. And I agree, he doesn't have any topline, and his hip joint is a bit high, which gives him a funny posture. I don't think he has great conformation, but that's not really important to me unless it is a physical problem. All things to look at before I make a final decision on him I guess!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Acadianartist said:


> He's young, that's true. About 6 and a half. I'm almost afraid to ask my friend the seller how many rides he has on him exactly. I'm guessing not that many. I'm only afraid to ask because I fear it might intimidate me to think that I'm riding such a green horse.


You just described my exact feelings 3 years ago! When I got my mare she was 6 as well, and was about a year under saddle... I don't think she even had 100 rides on her - but I never dared to ask as well, because I was looking for a steady-eddy mount.
Yes, she was definitively still very green, but with a good mind and she has take good care of me since I brought her home - despite my wondering if I made a mistake... I think I finally came to the conclusion that she is a great horse for _me_.



What I am trying to convey here: some young/green horses can be perfect, if they have the right mind. And Rusty definitively sounds like one of them!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't think he has a really poor topline, just looks like he'll muscle up some once he gets working. There's no significant dip behind the withers, and his spine is not prominent. He looks croup high, which is different from having a weak topline. His high neck set will help with the balance there, and he seems to have enough of a front end to not be overpowered by the hind. I wouldn't try to get him to go along with his head too low or you will put him on the forehand. Looking online, many Appaloosas are a lot higher in the croup than he is, and many are also successful sport horses with that conformation.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Acadianartist said:


> Not sure how you would know this without ever having seen him do it, but you're right, it's not full collection. He does, however, have the beginnings of collection. His previous owner/trainer is a dressage rider, so she's been working on it for a while. He not only accepts contact, he reaches down for the bit, curves his neck, and frames his front end up quite nicely. He still needs to bring in the back end because obviously he doesn't have the muscle mass for real collection, but the front looks really nice. I may even try my hand at some dressage work.


Sounds like the old owner was more so riding from front to back then back to front, taught him to hold his head pretty but not to really use his back end? Could be partially why he has a weak topline too. Maybe try taking a step back and not really asking for the head set and more so work on working from behind to build up the topline? Someone else can probably explain much better.

Hes super cute though! Glad its going well!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> Not sure how you would know this without ever having seen him do it, but you're right, it's not full collection. He does, however, have the beginnings of collection. His previous owner/trainer is a dressage rider, so she's been working on it for a while. He not only accepts contact, he reaches down for the bit, curves his neck, and frames his front end up quite nicely. He still needs to bring in the back end because obviously he doesn't have the muscle mass for real collection, but the front looks really nice. I may even try my hand at some dressage work.



Because you can’t have it both ways, he is either green, needs a crop to keep going in the arena, you think you might need a trainer because of his lack of knowledge OR he is so well schooled and balanced that he is already working and understanding collection.

Or maybe it is a simple misunderstanding, collection is nothing to do with pretty head sets, it’s nothing to do with the front end. This I fully understood this year, starting on Level 2 Dressage and asking for collection, hard work for horse and rider, and everything to do with seat, legs and back end....nothing to do with front.

So yes I can say, without having seen him, that this horse is accepting the bit at times, looking pretty...but is not collecting. However you are right I have never seen him, so show me a video of him working in collection and I will apologize in my long range diagnosis.

BUT the main point remains, it truly sounds like you have hold of that rare unicorn of a horse, stop second guessing, stop thinking of excuses why he might not do something because he is young....just get out there and enjoy him.


----------

